# Akibahara Library - Rules



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 30, 2015)

Please, remember to abide by the when posting. Especially no flaming, baiting, trolling or spamming. Your post will be deleted and it may result in a ban.
Make sure to follow the  on approved sources to post in discussion threads
Use spoilers tags to avoid spoilers from raws or other sources.
Look through the section pages before creating a thread to see if a similar topic is already covered.
Anime only watchers should post in . For relaxed conversation, use the . If you want to discuss possible outcomes of fights, please, do it in the .
Have fun.


----------

